# Поражения МПД поясничного и других отделов с радикулопатией (М51.1)



## ira-sun11 (27 Окт 2017)

Пишу о своем муже:
Возраст 51 год, вес 125 кг, рост 186.
Профессия логист, бухгалтер.

Основной диагноз. Код по МКБ: М 51.1-
поражения межпозвоночных дисков поясничного и других отделов с радикулопатией (М51.1).
Радикулопатия L5. экструзии грыжи L4-5 Susp со значительной каудальной миграцией и угрозой секвестрирования с компрессией левого l5 спинномозгового нерва. Дорзальные протрузии l2 l3 l3-l4 дисков. Минимальная протрузия l5 s1.
На данный момент боли по всей левой ноге, может немного пройтись, сильно хромает, сидеть долго тяжело, немного немеет большой палец левой ноги, слабость в мышцах присутствует, боли в пояснице нет и не было с самого начала.
В августе этого года, после падения на копчик со стула начались резкие боли в левой ноге (от боковой части бедра, голень, передняя часть стопы). Чтобы снизить делала укол деклофенака, дальше терапевт назначил консервативное лечение:уколы мильгаммы и мовалиса, токи,  иглоукалывание.
В конце сентября боль начала утихать и через пару дней при неудачном наклоне (колесо решил подкачать на машине) прострелило ногу с такой силой, что муж практически приполз на голенях в квартиру). Ни ходить ни сидеть не мог, только лежать. Боли были адские, по все ноге, кололи кеторолак, кетанов по 2 апулы в день, снова мильгамму. После 3-х недель, когда появилась возможность немного двигаться, вставать сделали МРТ, невролог после снимка дал направление на срочную операцию.
Нейрохирург, к которому мы попали, считает что в нашем случае для восстановления полноценного движения (а для нас это важно) помимо удаления самой грыжи, желательно ставить при операции распорку т.к. диск L4-5 измениться по высоте и  после удаления грыжи будет идти давление на отростки позвоночника в этом секторе, что приведет к ограничению движений и болям.(заранее извиняюсь если неверно написано). ,а с другой стороны грыжа серьезная и нужно делать срочную операцию по удалению.
Есть шанс пройти по квоте и установить распорку, но ждать 5-6 мес.
Понимаю, что принимает решение пациент, но все таки хотелось бы услышать еще какое-то мнение.
1. Есть ли смысл ставить распорку или нет? что она дает и надолго ли ее хватит?
2. Можно ли в нашем случае ждать 5-6 мес, к чему это может привести?


----------



## La murr (27 Окт 2017)

@ira-sun11, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## ira-sun11 (27 Окт 2017)

*La murr*, cпасибо.
Пригласила @Доктор Ступин и @AIR


----------



## AIR (27 Окт 2017)

Ирина, при возможности выложите фронтальные снимки и спросите мнение нейрохирургов форума. ..  ну и до кучи, укажите грыжевые размеры..


----------



## ira-sun11 (27 Окт 2017)

Выложила в альбомах
все снимки с диска МРТ https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1108/view
И описание https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1109/view


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2017)

Что беспокоит на сегодня?


----------



## ira-sun11 (27 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, что ответили.
Болит голень левой ноги в нижней части и часть ступни возле большого пальца, характер боли тупая и пульсирующая, по шкале 0 до 10, 3.
Онемение (не очень сильное) в большом пальце левой ноги.
Слабость в мышцах ноги.
Хромает, при шагании отдает боль под коленом, по шкале 0 до 10, 2.
Утром нога затекает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2017)

Ходить на пятках и носках можете?


----------



## ira-sun11 (27 Окт 2017)

На носке нет, на пятке относительно да.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2017)

То есть слабость есть.
Это показание к операции, с пониманием, что даже после операции может не восстановиться.
Если не оперироваться, то нало либо ждать, время все лечит, либо продолжать лечиться.
Силы-то, есть?


----------



## ira-sun11 (27 Окт 2017)

За последний месяц измотались конечно, боль была сильная, и повторение,  такого представить стоашно.
Какие показания что восстановление может не произойти после операции? И восстановление, о чем именно идёт речь о подвижности ноги или скованности позвоночника?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2017)

@ira-sun11, показание?
Сама слабость и есть показание, значит часть нерва погибла. Если движение без нагрузки есть, то процент восстановления выше.
Есть движение?


----------



## ira-sun11 (28 Окт 2017)

Да нога двигается, больно немного, но движение есть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2017)

Значит, скорее всего восстановится.


----------



## ira-sun11 (28 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Показание?
> Сама слабость и есть показание, значит часть нерва погибла. Если движение без нагрузки есть, то процент восстановления выше.
> Есть движение?





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит скорее всего восстановиться.


Хотела написать факторы а не показания.
Ещё раз спасибо, что отвечаете.


----------



## AIR (28 Окт 2017)

В данном случае из-за длительной статической нагрузки на пояснично-крестцовом уровне имеется мышечно-тоническая асимметрия. . Позвонок L4 в результате этого  пытается сместиться относительно L5 (видно на МРТ)..


ira-sun11 написал(а):


> В конце сентября боль начала утихать и через пару дней при неудачном наклоне (колесо решил подкачать на машине) прострелило ногу с такой силой, что муж практически приполз на голенях в квартиру). Ни ходить ни сидеть не мог, только лежать.


Особенно опасен в подобных случаях наклон с поворотом вправо.. Это увеличивает смещение и вызывает резкий дополнительный спазм местных мышц.. Это в свою очередь не только вызывает резкое усиление боли, по и дополнительно сдавливает нервный ствол..


ira-sun11 написал(а):


> 1. Есть ли смысл ставить распорку или нет? что она дает и надолго ли ее хватит?


Лично я большой необходимости не вижу, но лучше скажут нейрохирурги  (спросите) форума.


ira-sun11 написал(а):


> 2. Можно ли в нашем случае ждать 5-6 мес, к чему это может привести?


Просто ждать нельзя. А вот принимать усилия для улучшения местного состояния на уровне L4-L5-S1 очень даже можно.


----------



## ira-sun11 (28 Окт 2017)

Спасибо
@AIR, к какому специалисту идти, и что делать, чтобы не просто ждать и не сделать хуже?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (1 Ноя 2017)

Я бы рекомендовал поставить жесткий межостистый имплант, если есть возможность. Но если спина на болит - можно просто удалить грыжу. Результат будет не хуже.


----------



## ira-sun11 (1 Ноя 2017)

@Касаткин Денис, спасибо, что ответили.


----------

